# Nigerian Dwarf x Fainting Goat?



## ShireRidgeFarm

Does anyone have any experience/knowledge about breeding Nigerian Dwarf x Fainting goat crosses? I think they would make pretty fun pets, and I'm thinking about purchasing a fainting doeling. My main questions are:

How well does the myotonic characteristic pass on to the kids? (I'd be breeding a fainting doe with a Nigerian Dwarf buck.) 
How much does a fainting goat usually cost? 
How well do dwarf-fainting goats sell? 

Thanks in advance for any input you have!


----------



## ksalvagno

The fainting will not pass on if you breed to another type of goat.


----------



## ShireRidgeFarm

ksalvagno said:


> The fainting will not pass on if you breed to another type of goat.


Aw, really?  That would certainly mess up my plans.


----------



## ShireRidgeFarm

With some research I managed to find this article:
http://www.tennesseemeatgoats.com/articles2/myotonic2.html

The author says the myotonic trait is dominant, so 50% of the kids (statistically) should have myotonia if one of the parents has it. I might depend on how well the doe faints, though.


----------



## slackwater

I think the unfortunate thing with that cross-breeding is that it might be difficult to distinguish the kids from full bred fainters because the facial profiles and body structure of the two is somewhat similar (despite the obvious increase in bulk and mass in a fainter)...and I'm not quite sure what that would accomplish. Fainters, or at least what most people (not OCR) call fainters are relatively pet-friendly already.


----------



## Sfsanders

I have a fainting mom and a pygmy dad. The baby doesn't faint or show any signs of locking up yet. She just turned 3 weeks. Baby looks just like her dad.


----------



## lottsagoats1

Everyone I know who has fainters has never had a fainting kid from a fainter cross.


----------



## ShireRidgeFarm

I decided not to make any fainting goat crosses. It was just me thinking a fainting goat would be fun. 

I might still get one, as a pet, in the future.


----------



## PurpleToad

I've got a weather that was sold (and advertised) as a "miniature fainting goat that is not guaranteed to faint" after speaking to the seller a bit more it turned out that Mom faints but Dad doesn't. Based on a few other characteristics this goat displays; and comparing him to two pure myotonic goats; and talking to people on here; I'm inclined to believe he's some sort of cross. He's a good bet and a cute little guy. He doesn't faint but he does jump. For me one of the appeals of the fainting goat is their inability to jump.

Now as for price on Myotonics it depends. Just as with other breeds you've got your well-known bloodlines and your lesser known ones. You pay more for well known versus lesser known. For breeders in you area check out the myotonic goat registry (you'll have to search it, I don't have the url handy). I got an amazing deal on my boys but I know I would have paid two to three times as much for a doeling from the same lesser-known breeder.

Just as an endorsement I love fainting goats. Mine are docile and only escape when the back gate is left open.lol My mini though! I'm surprised I don't have an ulcer or something from him.








These are my pure fainters








This is my non fainting mini.


----------



## Curtsey Country Farm

ShireRidgeFarm said:


> Aw, really?  That would certainly mess up my plans.


This is years late, but in the event others stumble upon this, as I just have, I need to note that I have a myotonic who was bred with a pygmy. I now have 2 myotonic pygmy babies (well, nearly a year old), who are happy, healthy and strong... and faint, regularly! It is 100% possible. The babies look like pygmies, and most people have no idea they are mytonic until, of course, they fall over or freeze up.


----------



## Hillview Livestock

Curtsey Country Farm said:


> This is years late, but in the event others stumble upon this, as I just have, I need to note that I have a myotonic who was bred with a pygmy. I now have 2 myotonic pygmy babies (well, nearly a year old), who are happy, healthy and strong... and faint, regularly! It is 100% possible. The babies look like pygmies, and most people have no idea they are mytonic until, of course, they fall over or freeze up.


Thank you for posting this reply! I am glad I stumbled across it! We just had 5 kids who are Nigerian dwarf crossed with myotonic. The father was myotonic. We are excited to see if they do “faint” or not!


----------

